# Emproved BC Raid Gilde auf Malygos



## kanaru (17. März 2010)

Hallo Leute wie das Topic schon verrät habe ich auf Malygos auf horden seite eine BC Raid Gilde gegründet derzeit sind wir 12 leute und wir scuhen noch tatkräftige unterstützung für unsere kommenden Raids. Wir nehmen jeden von 1-70 (außer dks).RAidzeiten werden Freitags und Samstags sein. Worauf wir wert legen ist das BC sockel + vz genuzt werden.
Interesse geweckt dann schreibt mir eine pm oder schreibt mich auf Malygos an unter den Cha Neymare


----------



## Ahramanyu (17. März 2010)

Bitte das nächste mal gleich im Gildenforum posten.

/sheep


----------



## kanaru (17. März 2010)

sry :-)


----------

